# Where to buy fuse?



## RCK (Jan 5, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get a 0.25A fuse?

I busted mine on my Red Sea Max 250 and I've only been seeing 1A fuses at stores.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

no one?

Try
Pacific Controls


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

My friend had the same problem, you can get the fuses at Canadian tire, although I think they're fuses are alittle bigger, just get a larger fuse holder and hook it up!


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Did you find your fuse?
I think we have them at work


----------

